# seed storage



## RAR. (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello to all good people.  Got a simple question to all. Seed storage? Do you pop in the freezer, or place in a air tight canister. any help will be totally appreciated. Just starting some beans. Ive read and read and searched, im like a new born puppy after going to the bath room chasing its tail. LOL woooow "Im running in circles" kibbles and bits, kibbles and bits.


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2010)

...light, moisture, and heat are your enemies. An airtight container with rice or other desiccant, in the crisper drawer of the 'fridge, has served me well for "decades".


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Hick I'm just a nosey kind of guy, what beans you got? :holysheep: I'm just curious what you would consider worthy enough for the Hickmiester :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Feb 28, 2010)

good question Umbra. whats up Hick?, a little C99, some BOG strains maybe?, or, are you a white's kinda guy? do tell...


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Hey Hick I'm just a nosey kind of guy, what beans you got? :holysheep: I'm just curious what you would consider worthy enough for the Hickmiester :hubba:


.. mostly my own 'crap crosses'.. umbra..
Quite honestly, I haven't purchased seeds in years. 
wonderbud/bubblegum f1s
apoll 13 f2-3-4
black widow/g13 f1
orange spice f3
WW f??
ww X bubgum/hp
ww X blueberry
Hash plant x orange spice
Lady G f3-4?
c99 f2 and f3, f4
Ak/bubbleberry f2
blueberry f?
WW/ledo uno f1
Fumo condios x afghan
AK/bb X afghan
Sweettoth#3 f2?
ST#3 X BWG(?) 
AK X lady G
Grapefruit f2-3
BB X orange bud
"Killer boloney" (clips)
Super skunk f2
Super skunk X afghan 
Lot 69 (winner of a grow contest on another forum around a decade ago. "unknown" genetcs)
 I have a _"stack" _ of f2-3-4-5 ak bubbleberry crosses left over from my attempted "breeding" adventure. 
I still have some of the seeds I made before I became involved in the internet. All inbred local lineage. We "called" them Eraser, Paralyzer, ect. for their effective qualities 

I store them all, exactly as said above. Last spring I cracked several seeds from 2002 and up with excellent germination rates.

I'm really glad that you asked umbra!.. I had thought I was out of the apollos  I am going to make a run with theses this spring!  AP13 is a fave'


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2010)

I was recently gifted some sacred seeds skunk#1 seeds from 1978.


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2010)

Lookin' fer that _"road kill"_ odor bro'?? 
  I remember it well!....


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> Lookin' fer that _"road kill"_ odor bro'??
> I remember it well!....


Lots of folks have been looking for that real smell. I still remember a few tricks about it.


----------



## RAR. (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Hick, Do you take the seeds out of the breeder packs?  can you just leave the breeder pack cover on and cover with a paper towel and leter ride in the crisper drawer. Sorry about the silly newbie questions. Thought I knew the answer and realized I have know idea how to store seeds LOL


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hick have you ever breed your own seeds before? If so how did they come out?


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

And also do you need the cold fer storage? Will a little lunch cooler work if they are in a cure jar inside it?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

Killer Bolony???  Please elaborate!  Pics maybe?  Please tell me it doesn't smell and taste like bologna!!!???

I store mine in a candy/nut type tin.  In my basement (cool/dark)

I got a couple hundred c99xak47 seeds from this little breeding experiment...so far I have not found any seeds in buds that they weren't supposed to be in.  Just the 2 buds that I brushed the pollen on.


----------



## Hick (Mar 2, 2010)

RAR. said:
			
		

> Thanks Hick, Do you take the seeds out of the breeder packs?  can you just leave the breeder pack cover on and cover with a paper towel and leter ride in the crisper drawer. Sorry about the silly newbie questions. Thought I knew the answer and realized I have know idea how to store seeds LOL



as long as the container is airtight, I don't see a problem with the breeders packs remaining. But I still think that a desiccant is in order. Every aspirin bottle or prescription bottle has a desiccant pack in it if you can't find a few grains of rice 



> Hick have you ever breed your own seeds before? If so how did they come out?


Many times hugs'.. results were,(as with ANY breeding/pollen chucking project) _varied!_   Some really good stuff...some not so much so 



> And also do you need the cold fer storage? Will a little lunch cooler work if they are in a cure jar inside it?


 "I" personaly believe that the cold 'helps' in keeping them dormant and fresg, but I can't say it is a "_necessity_" 



> Killer Bolony???  Please elaborate!  Pics maybe?  Please tell me it doesn't smell and taste like bologna!!!???
> 
> I store mine in a candy/nut type tin.  In my basement (cool/dark)
> 
> I got a couple hundred c99xak47 seeds from this little breeding experiment...so far I have not found any seeds in buds that they weren't supposed to be in. Just the 2 buds that I brushed the pollen on.


  I think my gallery has a couple pictures of "Stoney Baloney". SB was pollinated by a Killer Queen male for the Killer Baloney. SB has/had a pheno that has an odor resembling soured balogna.  These aren't of my making or naming, they were acquired from AFOAF..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/665/ppuser/137
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/932/ppuser/137
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/931/ppuser/137


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks man...sour balogna....that just aint right!!  I've scented rotting meat, or fruit before...but I don't think I could handle bolagna smell...lol

After looking at the first one, I realised that I had already looked at them before...I guess I just didn't pay much attention to the name.  Do you pretty much stick to OD, or do you do some indo to?


----------

